# IPOD touch software upgrade



## sas_geek (May 18, 2003)

I have an old IPOD Touch Version 3.13. Most apps I want need IOS 4.0.
How do I get IOS 4.0 on my IPOD?


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

All you need is iTunes (you can get it from the Apple website). Plug the ipod in to your computer and itunes should automatically detect an old version and offer you to upgrade it!. 

Or you can do a DFU restore.

With the phone turned ON Press and hold power button with home button. Keep both pressed until the device turns OFF. After 2 seconds of the device being OFF release the power button but keep the home button pressed. You will hear the device disconnecting and reconnecting and apple should do a full restore. Note you will lose everything.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It depends on which generation of the iPod Touch you have. I'd have to check the Apple site, but you can only update certain models. If this is a first generation iPod Touch, you cannot update to iOS 4.


----------



## sas_geek (May 18, 2003)

I tried with the Itunes and it said I had the latest software


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What model is it? It's probably too old to be updated.


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

Doublehelix is right then sas, if it says you have the latest then they have ended support for updating your device to iOS 4.


----------



## sas_geek (May 18, 2003)

I was hoping there could be a way to download the software and install it seperately


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You mean force it onto a device Apple doesn't support? No, Apple hardware doesn't work that way. You could look into jailbreaking options to see what's available, but if it's that old, it isn't going to run iOS 4 very well anyway.


----------



## sas_geek (May 18, 2003)

How can I access "jailbreaking" options?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're not familiar with the term "jailbreaking", I would suggest not doing it. You could brick the device, and you'll probably have other problems you won't know how to resolve. Without a lot of searching, I don't even know if jailbreaking would allow you to run a later iOS version any way, and as I said previously, it would likely run very poorly since the later versions of iOS require more resources.

If you want to run the latest applications, you need a newer device.


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

No jailbreaking won't allow you to run newer firmware. The newer firmware is not compatible with the device so even if you do JB it it won't install. I'm sure you can sell it on ebay and maybe get a newer model if you really want 4.0


----------

